# Red-wing dove?



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

I was at my in-laws near corpus a few weeks back. In the back i saw what looked like a tree full of dove. On further inspection i noticed they were a tad bit smaller and had red in their wings, in the same place a blue wing teal would. They also made a different noise when flushed, more like a grunt. Other than that they looked just like dove, what was i looking at?


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

They are Inca Doves (_Columbina inca_). Not legal to shoot.

They have rusty wing patches easily seen in flgiht. Inca's have a distinctive fish scale pattern on their breast, head and back feathers. Their wings make a buzzing noise when flushed.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

AvianQuest said:


> They are Inca Doves (_Columbina inca_). Not legal to shoot.
> 
> They have rusty wing patches easily seen in flgiht. Inca's have a distinctive fish scale pattern on their breast, head and back feathers. Their wings make a buzzing noise when flushed.


x2

Also called Mexican Dove or Turtle Dove


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Ah thanks for the info. So many species...


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Cody C said:


> x2
> 
> Also called Mexican Dove or Turtle Dove


Since we can't shoot them, they will take over the U.S. in a matter of a couple of years.

Sorry for you U.S. morning doves.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*inca or spanish dove*

A few years ago I was hunting on the double r ranch and shot one flying with white wing dove... not knowing about the birds I kept it and actually got checked by a federal game warden... He is the one that told me the name of the dove... never said it was illegal, but maybe he did not know either...


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

tommy261 said:


> A few years ago I was hunting on the double r ranch and shot one flying with white wing dove... not knowing about the birds I kept it and actually got checked by a federal game warden... He is the one that told me the name of the dove... never said it was illegal, but maybe he did not know either...


You got a free pass on that one as shooting one is both a federal and state violation.

Here's the rundown on doves...

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/pwdpubs/media/pwd_lf_w7000_0047.pdf


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

essayons75 said:


> Since we can't shoot them, they will take over the U.S. in a matter of a couple of years.


No, their habitat requirements limit any population explosion. They actually do well in many urban environments and often show up at bird feeders. In all but a few areas, it would be very rare to see one out in the field while hunting.


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

the last guy i knew that shot one, which was the only bird he hit that day was proud and told the warden that he did not have to wory about getting a ticket because he ohnly killed one bird. when he pulled it out the warden notified him of the bird he killed was an inca dove and he got a ticket that cost him $120. You will find them in the field, we had alot of them around south texs around lake mathis and see a good number of them in west Texas.


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

AvianQuest said:


> No, their habitat requirements limit any population explosion. They actually do well in many urban environments and often show up at bird feeders. In all but a few areas, it would be very rare to see one out in the field while hunting.


I had a mix of doves around my feeder in front of my apartment window in the spring and summer, Mourning, Ringneck, and Inca's.. There's a definite pecking order when they're all in to feed at the same time.


----------

